# Code check



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I noticed with the first decent snowfall this year my abs is acting funny. As in it doesn't work the way it should. The wheels lock and i get this awful grinding feel in the break pedal. And shortly after the traction control and abs lights turn on. From there on my traction control doesn't work till I shut the car off for at least 5 minutes. The lights are off and everything is fine, till the wheels lock up and the lights turn back on. Scanned it with the lights on and it came back with...
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
01316 - ABS Control Module 
79-10 - Please Check Fault Codes - Intermittent
------------------------------------------------------------------------
**shortened**
Any comments welcome


_Modified by SteveCJr at 11:54 AM 12/14/2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, but I am of no help for the alarm business.
However, the wheel speed sensor is indeed my forte.
You need a new pass front wheel speed sensor. You can pop your wheel off and pull the original sensor out fairly easy with just basic tools.
The only thing that concerns me is that the ABS Control Module is throwing an error code as well. I've never seen this. However, my ABS experience is limited to A4s and A6s so perhaps the TT works differently. When a module is bad, you get a failure to communicate warning. So I would start with a new wheel speed sensor and hope that does the trick. Either way, you need a new sensor even if you module is bad or not.
They are nice and cheap for the TT
Click here for ABS details and pricing


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Took the wheels off today and found some interesting stuff.
Left side(good)








Right side (bad)








The bracket that should be holding the wire in place is busted and the wire is now frayed. doh. I can already tell this wont be easy to fix.










_Modified by SteveCJr at 12:02 PM 12/14/2009_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

whats all over your fender wells? is that salt? holy dirty!! +1 for every day driver TT's!!
Also, what did you use to scan your ABS system?


_Modified by A4 1.8 Turbo at 4:04 PM 12/14/2009_


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea, I know it's messy, we resently had a couple storms pass through last week and the roads are covered in salt / wet sand. If I had the option it would be stored for the winter no question about it. Scanned with VAG-COM from Ross-Tech.
Not sure how this could have happened and I'm suprised I didn't notice it earlier. Just under the bushing that is supose to be held on with the bracket I can see bare copper wire. I'm hoping for now i can just cover it with some tape and there isn't any shorts inside. Highly unlikely though =\


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm now curious what people do with this wire when they get coils. Is there a bracket on them or do you need to find a new route?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

is your abs light always on, or is it an intermittent?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Intermittent. Will only turn on if the traction control or abs is activated. Some times it will take 30 minutes some times it's instant. And they stay on till the car is shut off.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

thats exactly what mines doing, but since mine is a 180, i dont have traction control, so it comes on after about thirty seconds or so and stays on. Sometimes it never comes on. By tom. night i will scan mine with vag comm and figure it out. from everything i've read, i would lean towards it just being some bad wheel sensors. 
I did clean my wheel speed sensors when i put my winter wheels on, and the light actually stayed off for 3 days or so, then it came right back to being intermittent. So i guess they're just on their way out. but as the ECS tuning guy said, they are pretty cheap on their website, and super easy to swap out!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

make sure you scan it when the light is on. Other wise there wont be a code. I know obvious. But some people are that oblivious.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Hey i scanned mine, and the light was off








It still gave me codes tho! Here is what it said:
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
So different problem than yours. Looks like i'll be hunting down a place to buy that sensor. I did find a good link on its location in the car tho. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...26111
Guy had the exact same problem. except he was able to get his fixed for 50 bucks! lucky guy! 
Did you replace your wheel speed sensor yet? Let me know the outcome!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

have an appointment today. Probably wont get the sensor replace because that clearly isn't the problem. We'll see what they say about the cable. =\


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Good luck!!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess they were able to "repair" the cable without much hassel. I'm sure it's just spliced. Have to wait for some snow before I can test to see if it works right.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

congrats on a relatively easy repair!


----------

